# Automatic Partial/Bad Recording Recovery



## Galapagos (Feb 8, 2005)

I just discovered that two recordings (Law and Order and CSI: NY) that were made on May 7 at 10PM were incomplete. BOTH were missing the first 17 minutes and were recorded on different TiVos (1 S2 and 1 S3) from different channels. My assumption is that the cable signal was lost. Since I was not watching anything live at the time, I did not find out until I went to watch them.

And the biggest insult of this "outage" was that it was on my birthday!

Anyway, on to my suggestion.

Because TiVo knows that the recording was partial (as indicated on the screen when you select it to play), it should:

A) Generate a special alert (locally generated message) to inform the consumer that a scheduled recording failed or was incomplete. That way, you know right away, not 2 months later.

B) Automatically generate a special recording request (wishlist for a SPECIFIC episode) for the partial recording (from ANY channel, since many shows get repeated on cable channels) ignoring the "duplicate" show issue.

C) When adding the show to the Now Playing List, it should have the ORIGINAL date the recording was missed (with some type of flag). Deleting the original partial recording should be optional.


----------

